# Garmin 350 C Fish Finder



## LilliansPride (Jan 12, 2013)

I bought my first fish Finder a few days ago. A Garmin 350 C. I'm very happy with it. It was to install, other than having to make my own transducer mount. Its got a big colour display which is easy to read and all the buttons are easy to use even in the dark on windy wavey water when everything is moving around.

It runs on a range of volts from 10v to um well it's over 24 by a long way. I'm using a small motorcycle size battery. In 8 hours of use its gone from 12.7 to 12.2v. Oh and it finds fish. It's pretty good for under $400.


----------

